# Late Bday Post!



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Was really busy over the past few weeks so I didn't get a chance to make this post on time. My puppy Kojak turned 1 a few weeks ago on Jan 15th. We've (my GF and I) had him since he was 8 weeks old and love him more than anything. Anyways, here's some footage of the past year ending with some Bday shots!

Day 1 clip in den:
https://youtu.be/PJPcsq4Wweg

In den:









Don't want to walk anymore:









With mom:









Ears up!:









Going on a ride:









At park:

















Graduation from first obedience course:









Graduation from second obedience course:









Playing with a friend:









At the park with my old man and I:









Bday Pics:









































































He's grown sooo much. Big guy is packing around 80 pounds now! Anyways, hope you all enjoyed seeing some of Kojak's pics over the past year .


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kojak!Great pics!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Kojak! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:cake: Happy belated Birthday Kojak! You've had a great year and matured so nicely from a cute puppy to a handsome gsd! Wonderful photo album.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are great pics! Happy Belated Birthday to Kojak!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the comments everyone! It's been a great year with Kojak aboard .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kojak! You are a very handsome boy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy Birthday Kojak!! Loved your photos!!


----------

